# Reaktionszeit messen



## Falco16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man die Reaktoinszeit eines TFT's messen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2007)

Falco16 am 08.10.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man die Reaktoinszeit eines TFT's messen kann?




so richtig geht das AFAIK nicht per software - dazu müßtest du ja im grunde mit ner cam aufnehmen, wann das pixel aufleuchet im vergleich zu "grafikkarte sendet das signal" - is ja nicht so, dass der TFT zuürcksendet "o.k,  habe das pixel dargestellt" inkl. ms-genauem timecode, und selbst wenn: diese info zurücksenden dauert ja auch wieder...  :-o 


aber ne frage: wozu willst du das messen?


----------



## Falco16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Herbboy am 08.10.2007 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Falco16 am 08.10.2007 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wollt ma testen wie die so ist, ich hab ma en Vergleich zwichen en 17 Zoll Röhrenmonitor und meinen Samsung 910B 19 Zoll 8ms TFT gemacht und wahr mit dem Röhrenmonitor zufriedener auf einer Art, aber auf der anderen wahr die Qualität schlechter als auf dem großen TFT.
Man denkt die Grafikarte ist zu langsam daweile ist es der Monitor, wenn ich World Racing 2 zocke und ich mit nem Auto fahre und voll einlenke schwimmt es ein wenig, aber es ist der Monitor und das macht dann keinen richtigen spaß!

Was denkst du gibt es unterschiede wenn ich jetzt vom Digitalen zum Analogen Anschluss wechsle?

was heißt AFAiK?


----------



## MoS (8. Oktober 2007)

Falco16 am 08.10.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt AFAiK?


As far as I know = soweit ich weiß 

Zu deinem Problem kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen (ich verstehe die Beschreibung net ganz *g*). Hat dein Monitor evtl. Overdrive? Dann liegt das schwammige Gefühl vielleicht daran (daran würde auch ein Wechsel analog->digital nix ändern).

Wie messen denn die Magazine/Firmen etc. die Reaktionszeiten? Ich bin vor kurzem von nem 15"TFT (bestimmt 5-6 Jahre alt mit 25ms Herstellerangabe) auf nen HP w2207 umgestiegen (5ms Herstellerangabe und auch sonst sehr gute Bewertungen bei Tests). Irgendwie habe ich aber den dummen Eindruck, dass der neue wesentlich mehr und schlimmer schliert als der alte 15"!


----------



## Succer (8. Oktober 2007)

Falco16 am 08.10.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt AFAiK?


*A*s *F*ar *A*s *I* *K*now

zu Deutsch: Soweit ich weiß


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2007)

Falco16 am 08.10.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkst du gibt es unterschiede wenn ich jetzt vom Digitalen zum Analogen Anschluss wechsle?


 digital ist qualitativ besser. zudem kann sich der TFT optimal drauf einstellen, was von der graka kommt.

hast du denn die auflösung gewählt, die der TFT auch von werk ab "nativ" hat? zB ein typischer 17/19 zoll hat 1280x1024. wenn du im spiel ne andere nimmst, dann verschwimmt das bild. je nacht TFT wird das besser oder schlecjter ausgeglichen (nennt sich interpolation)

aber selbst wenn du die reaktionszeit kennst: was nutzt dir das...? würde dir höchstens was helfen, wenn du monitore vergleichst und testwerte haben willst, um das ergebis zu veröffentlichen oder so  - aber ansonsten hilft es nix. und zum vergleich, ob dein röhrenmonitor oder TFT besser ist, spielt DEIN empfinden die hauptrolle, nicht irgendwelche meßwerte


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier sollte sowas zu finden sein:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/testsoftware/testsoftware.html


----------

